# Drill press upgrades



## Mark_f (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope this is where to put this. I made drill press upgrades I made for about $15 that is money well spent. The first upgrade is a knob upgrade. The wimpy little knobs that came on the drill press were hard on my old arthritic hands. I ordered the nice big red knobs from McMaster Car for about $ 8. The next upgrade was a DRO made out of a 4 inch digital caliper. I do a lot of set depth hole drilling and this is so much more accurate than what came on the drill press. I bought the caliper at Harbor Freight on sale for $6. I found you can’t drill them ( very hard) so I used my Dremel with a cut off wheel and cut off all the points and about a half inch of the rear tang on the sliding piece. I then used a carbide burr in the Dremel and ground two notches for the anchor points. The two nuts on the one screw let me adjust the anchor point for a nice smooth operation. I made the aluminum collar on my lathe. I am going to use this same idea to put a DRO on my lathe tail stock but it will be easily removable. If you have any questions let me know.








Mark


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 4, 2014)

Neat work, looks good. How did you secure the ally collar to your quill?

Cheers Phil


----------

